# All nighter w/o LuLu



## LarryWolfe (Oct 28, 2005)

Threw on 2-8lb butts rubbed with WolfeRub in the WSM.  First cook in it since SOTB!  Loaded up with Kingsfords and hickory chunks.  Temps at 235*, I've got all of the bottom vents closed 75%.  Heading to bed in a few, hopefully the WSM does her magic!  I've got the ET-73 sitting next to the bed, just in case.  Will update in the morning.


----------



## zilla (Oct 28, 2005)

TRATOR!!!!

That looks great man!! I'm requesting a WSM on the freecycle clubs this weekend. Have a great weekend Larry!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 28, 2005)

zilla said:
			
		

> TRATOR!!!!
> 
> That looks great man!! I'm requesting a WSM on the freecycle clubs this weekend. Have a great weekend Larry!



Sweet!!! Glad that Freecycle is coming in handy for you!!  The WSM is great for a cook like this!  I'll be firing up LuLu Sunday.  I'm doing 3 turkeys and a ham!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 29, 2005)

I really miss using the WSM!  I put the butts on around 8pm last night, woke up this morning and the temp was just down to 215* and the butts were around 175*.  Outside temps were in the 30's last night.  Stirred the coals and added about 20 more.  The meat temp dropped a bit but everything is chugging along good now, pit's back up to 245* and the meat is at 170*.  The smell is incredible!!  Gotta little ash on the butts, but I'll rinse it off with AJ.









Here's the Boss with her Halloween outfit on too!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 29, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry. I need to do another butt cook soon (no more vacuum packed bags in the freezer).
> Cute daughter. So the two of you will be wearing matching Halloween costumes this year?  :grin:



Nope Jeff, I'm Peter Pan!! LOL!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 29, 2005)

Blaze1024 said:
			
		

> You Get to go to bed    That’s not fair  :-X
> I was up for over 24 hours doing another 13 pound brisket.
> great  looking food.!!



Spend a $180 and get a WSM for overnighters!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice job buddy. Did the ash come from the coal stirring or was it that flaky stuff from the lid? I hate that.

Cat looks so precious in her costume too .


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 29, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nice job buddy. Did the ash come from the coal stirring or was it that flaky stuff from the lid? I hate that.
> 
> Cat looks so precious in her costume too .




I think the ash is from the coals and wind, it's been a bit windy.  Thanks for the comp's about the boss!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 29, 2005)

Looking good buddy.  Now dont you be using no WSM when we invade your home on the 12th.  WE want to see Lulu in action! :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 29, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Looking good buddy.  Now dont you be using no WSM when we invade your home on the 12th.  WE want to see Lulu in action! :!:



It'll be all LuLu!!!


----------



## kidsmoke (Oct 29, 2005)

Larry, did you trim any fat or just throw them on whole?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 29, 2005)

I know a lot of guys that have a WSM and do overnight cooks but also have nice off-set pits to do the rest of their BBQ in.  Makes sense to me...looks great Larry!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 29, 2005)

Almost exactly 16 hours later, we have pulled pork!!  The WSM still makes awesome pulled pork!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 29, 2005)

As usual...it looks great...but did you think in the month that you've had LULU the WSM was going to lose its touch??  _*LOL!!!*_


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 29, 2005)

YessureeeeBob ... I mean Larry....

Yup the sugar in the WolfeRub, gives it a real nice dark bark. That's some nice looking pig! 

Where's the pic of Cat with the sloppy face?  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 29, 2005)

Greats job Larry!  Send me a sammich would ya!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 29, 2005)

Actually, all we did was sample this Q.  It's for folks at work. I was a little disappointed with the finished yield though.  About 16lbs raw weight, cooked down to a little over 7lbs.  It's all foodsavered now and in the freezer.  Will be all sold Monday morning!!  I'm ready for another overnighter already!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 29, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> .....  I'm ready for another overnighter already!!!



I know the feeling brotha!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 30, 2005)

Larry when I read these post about the wsm it makes me what to own one. Nice job on the pork butts.


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 30, 2005)

I also cooked Friday night. I cooked a case of butts for a costumer. Lit my pit at 1 AM butts on at 2. Didn't touch the pit till 6 AM (think it got down into the 40's but it was dead still) a couple logs every hour and the butts were done by 2 PM. The y were pulled and put in the warming box on my pit. Delivered at 6 PM for a Halloween party. This morning I picked up my Carlisle and the check. I charged $2.50 a pound to cook ($160 total), pull,  provide sauce and deliver. They supplied the pork and loved it.

Rich Decker


----------

